# What colors go good w/grey interior?



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

Just like the topic says. Got a cutty that has a decent stock interior, want to paint it but I don't want to have to redo the interior. What colors would go well with a grey interior? Car is silver right now.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

black .....red.... blue... pretty much any solid color :dunno:


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

that's right, pretty much any color.......you can also do a two tone paint job with black and gray.


----------



## henrykipson (Feb 21, 2011)

I am doing painting but i am so confused about interior,please help me that which color is go well with white interior.Have any suggestion?

body paint latex


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 21 2011, 02:01 PM~19923542
> *black .....red.... blue... pretty much any solid color :dunno:
> *


True. Just wanted something that would "flow" well. Like how Maroon paint with tan interior looks like a nice combo. :cheesy:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

homeboy has a midnight purple lincoln with grey interior looks good


----------

